# Tamworth CC Audax rides 14/04/2012



## fungus (7 Mar 2012)

Just a reminder that we will be running our usual audax events on the 14th of April + a new 100k ride  More details will be on the website soon: http://tamworthcyclingclub.blogspot.com/

200km 08:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Two Battles
BR [2300m] £5.00 Clive Handy
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-734/

150km 09:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Towering Trees
BP [1630m] £5.00 Clive Handy
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-736/
New Event110km 09:30 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH The Essex Bridge
BP £5 Clive Handy 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-735/


50km 10:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Just a chuffing 50
BP £3.50 Clive Handy
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-737/


----------



## AlanW (7 Mar 2012)

fungus said:


> Just a reminder that we will be running our usual audax events on the 14th of April + a new 100k ride  More details will be on the website soon: http://tamworthcyclingclub.blogspot.com/
> 
> 200km 08:00 from Tamworth, Pretty Pigs PH Two Battles
> BR [2300m] £5.00 Clive Handy
> ...


 
I have ridden the Towering Trees Audax for the last two years and its a great ride, and is highly recommended. Sadly I cannot do it this year as the date clashes with the HONC MTB event.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Mar 2012)

I'm doing the two battles


----------



## Camrider (7 Mar 2012)

Just printed out the entry form for the Essex Bridge. Just waiting for my my social secretary to confirm I don't have any other commitments / jobs to do on that day . 

Hopefully this will be my 1st audax away from my local turf.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Apr 2012)

Well after my first 200 of the year yesterday I'm looking forward to the Two Battles now (although I hope to have more than 4 minutes spare for this one). 

Anyone else coming along?


----------



## fungus (3 Apr 2012)

Just to let you know the route check has been completed for the chuffing 50K & we can confirm that there is indeed CAIK at the battlefield line railway: http://www.battlefield-line-railway.co.uk/
The other routes will be checked over the bank holiday weekend


----------

